
Canute is a small CLI utility to transfer files and directories over the network - retSava
https://bitbucket.org/etanol/canute/src/default/
======
retSava
There are many like it, but this is a quite simple application. Useful tool.

Use case: you want to copy files/folders from a host to another, but you don't
want to start off with googling (again) the syntax for scp/rsync, or mess with
paths. You just want to "tjo send ." and "tjo get *". Security doesn't matter,
since it's known hosts, and local network, and the files doesn't matter.

There are alternatives, but had various trouble with most of them. Magic-
wormhole had potential but failed install on win/cygwin.

canute has the downside in that it doesn't have a discovery phase, so you
still have to know the IP of the server, but that's fine for me.

(not affiliated)

~~~
psanford
There's a go port of magic-wormhole that is easier to get running on windows:
[https://github.com/psanford/wormhole-
william/releases/tag/v1...](https://github.com/psanford/wormhole-
william/releases/tag/v1.0.3)

~~~
retSava
nice, thanks!

